# Photographs from the National Drive 2013



## Annabellarose (Oct 16, 2013)

These photographs are more of a "behind the scenes" look at this year's National Drive as I did not get many decent photographs of completed turnouts. I was going to plant myself at this year's parade stop (where someone with a microphone and an amplifier stops drivers along a predetermined parade route and asks them questions like: "What is your name?", "Where did you travel from to attend?", "What breed of horse are you driving?", "Will you tell us a little about your turnout?", etc.), but, for some reason (I was told "too many complications", whatever that meant), they cancelled this year's parade...which is the main reason (to take photographs of everyone's turnout) that I drove up for it this year...






National Drive 2013


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you for sharing those



It makes me wish I was able to be there.


----------



## happy appy (Oct 16, 2013)

You took some of my and my gang. We called our selves the mini swarm! lol


----------



## Peggy Porter (Oct 16, 2013)

I too was disappointed that we did not have a parade this year. However, IMO, the best place for photos was near the head of the lake water hazard on Sunday for the Mimosa Drive. Many of us dressed in show clothes for the photo op at the beautiful stone mansion. for the pro photographers web site, go to picsofyou.com He did a very nice job.


----------



## Annabellarose (Oct 16, 2013)

I would love to know if those of you that participated/brought a horse got a better reason for the cancellation of the parade than "too many complications"?



happy appy said:


> You took some of my and my gang. We called our selves the mini swarm! lol


I would be tickled if any of you wanted to identify yourselves in the photographs! You can highlight and copy the link next to IMG (to the right of the photograph at Photobucket) and paste it here and the photograph will show up here for you to talk about.



Peggy P said:


> I too was disappointed that we did not have a parade this year. However, IMO, the best place for photos was near the head of the lake water hazard on Sunday for the Mimosa Drive. Many of us dressed in show clothes for the photo op at the beautiful stone mansion. for the pro photographers web site, go to picsofyou.com He did a very nice job.


Thank you for sharing the photographers link! I did not know that anyone was doing professional photographs at this event/gathering.

Did any of you participate in any of the clinics with your Miniature Horses/ponies? If so, how did the clinicians treat those of you with Miniature Horses/ponies (respect, derision, etc.)?


----------



## happy appy (Oct 16, 2013)

My husband and I getting our minis ready for a drive on the end of the row of stalls.





Left to right, Peggy in the stall, Sally getting ready and Paula. My friends that we drove with for the week.





Sugar, my mare.


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 16, 2013)

and this would have been the year for me to "rough it" in the trailer on a cot!! I so want to go one of these days...

Thanks for sharing the photos!

Did anyone else get pics?


----------



## happy appy (Oct 17, 2013)

Not sure if this will work. It's a link to my facebook page. I haven't uploaded anything to photobucket yet.

https://www.facebook.com/tina.england.37/media_set?set=a.10153358961415517.1073741844.642050516&type=3


----------



## Annabellarose (Oct 17, 2013)

Your Facebook photographs are private, so it will not allow anyone that is not on your Facebook friend list to look at them. I sent you a friend request as I would love to expand my "Mini circle" (ha!). I do not know many Miniature Horse people (especially not many people interested in them as a driving breed) in or near my area of the country. I live (not from here) about 90 miles South of the Kentucky Horse Park (and attend, as a spectator, various events there throughout the year). I am still relatively new to Miniature Horses (having only purchased my first registered Miniature Horses in the fall of 2008) as a breed, though I am not new to horses (various breeds), showing, or driving (training, pleasure, show, etc.). Anything more than a single horse (team, tandem, etc.), traditional carriage driving, and combined driving events are new to me though, but are of great interest to me!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Oct 17, 2013)

I think the reason there was no parade was because several of the main streets in the park were closed to carriage drivers. The Festival of Champions dressage show requested the closures. The dressage rings that we have used previously as "staging areas" for the parade were in use for the dressage show. KHP is always a busy place, with at least two or three events going on simultaneously. On Sunday, the dressage show was over and we were invited to drive in front of the Rolex stadium on our way to the Mimosa Drive at the beautiful stone mansion. It was awesome!


----------



## happy appy (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok I have changed the settings on my pictures to public. You should be able to follow the link.

https://www.facebook.com/tina.england.37/media_set?set=a.10153358961415517.1073741844.642050516&type=3


----------



## Annabellarose (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you for making them available, my husband and I really enjoyed looking at them as we didn't make it out to any of the hazards.

I love the photographs of the black and white pinto; he (or she!) is lovely! My husband and I both thought that the bay (in your pictures there is a woman in a cream/light tan top with double braids in her hair driving him/her) was one of the nicer, more well put-together Miniature Horses that we have seen out and about. I love the photographs of them (the bay its driver) in the water!

You are still welcome to add me on Facebook if you like. It is always nice to connect with people you (kind of!) know at these kinds of things; the first time that I met Leia (hobbyhorse23) in person was at the National Drive! I am already planning (I started a "fresh" gelding in the lines the week before the drive) on attending the National Drive with a horse (or two!) next year (if it is held again, of course) and even when I do not bring a horse up I always come up on Saturday to shop, to take pictures, and to connect with a few of my driving buddies.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the comment on the pinto, that's my boy! We had such a blast in the hyperbike. And my husband agrees with you about the bay (Sally's horse). He said that it was the most perfect version of a horse, shrunk down to mini size, that he's seen. Sally had just brought him back from the AMHA world show in Fort Worth the week before. He did hours of trail driving without a misstep. What a nice all around horse.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Oct 21, 2013)

And the National Drive 2014 is scheduled for Oct 7-12 at KHP.


----------



## happy appy (Oct 21, 2013)

Al and I will see you there Peggy!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 21, 2013)

Boy, i enjoyed the pictures , thanks for posting them. i plan to go next year and would like to know someone there. my email address is [email protected] if we could communicate and see what eachothers plans are maybe we could meet there and i wouldn't feel so much like everyone was staring at me. hehe. jeannie


----------



## diamond c (Oct 21, 2013)

I will put it on my calander. If all goes well I'll be camped there for atleast the weekend with my two boys.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 11, 2014)

I was tidying my Favorites and enjoyed again these photos of a past National. I do not ever see myself going to one, but it's educational to see the turnouts, harnesses, and horses.

http://s383.photobucket.com/user/amateurphotoguy/library/?sort=3&page=1

btw, The Bryant website was gone. I like to go to their site once in a while and was disappointed to find it gone. I am wondering if many people have gone to FB instead--a loss for those of us who don't do FB.


----------

